# Just moved back to area, looking for work



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Been in the military for the past 9 years. Just moved back home and am looking for a job or career while I continue my education in fitness. 

I am highly motivated, and like to get work done instead of putting it on the back burner. I might not be the most experienced in your field, but guarantee nobody will work harder then me. 

I pick things up fast, and am not one of the employees that needs their hand held throughout the day. 

Clean appearance, well mannered, and well spoken. 

Can email resume 

Thanks
-Josh


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck with your search. You might try going by and visiting with the folks at Landrum Staffing, they are one of the oldest and most professional recruiting firms in the area and employers pay all fees so it doesn't cost you a penny to network with folks that know everyone in the area. Kelly is OK but doesn't seem to have a lot of professional jobs, sites like LinkUp.com and Glassdoor.com also have lots of REAL jobs posted, not fake ones like so many web sites do.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Been in the military for the past 9 years.


WOW only 11 years to retirement and fishing every day. Get back in. Ron


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

That's always an option, but I want the chance to finish my degree. Plus budget cuts and micromanaging have taken the fun out of my job there.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

SpeedoJosh said:


> That's always an option, but I want the chance to finish my degree. Plus budget cuts and micromanaging have taken the fun out of my job there.


I did the same thing you are doing... thankfully I had a couple uncles that were both retired military and they talked me into going back in. Thank God they did. You have to have a job someplace, 11 years will go super fast. Ron


----------

